# Siemens S7-Programmierer Gehalt für akt. Lage



## Miffi (20 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

man hört immer was anderes, mal so und mal so. Was verdient eigentlich jemand, der als SPS-Programmierer und Inbetriebnehmer (bundesweit/weltweit) beim Ingenieurdienstleister arbeitet? Arbeitgebersitz ist in NRW, keine Berufserfahrung im Automatisierungsbereich, aber dafür 7 Jahre Berufserfahrung als Facharbeiter Gebäudeelektrotechnik + staatl. gepr. Techniker Abschluss + anschließende 5 monatige Weiterbildung zum Siemens S7-Programmierer. 

Ich weiß, dass hier niemand sein wahres Gehalt preisgibt, aber so grob ein real. Richtwert?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2013)

2500€ - 3000€


----------



## Miffi (20 Februar 2013)

2500€ - 3000€ ist es nur das Grundgehalt, oder könnte man noch 200-300 EUR zusätzlich für Auslandseinsätze als Auslöse vereinbaren?


----------



## Blockmove (20 Februar 2013)

Du du nicht ortsgebunden bist ... dann schau mal lieber nach Baden-Württemberg 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Miffi (20 Februar 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du du nicht ortsgebunden bist ... dann schau mal lieber nach Baden-Württemberg
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter




leider ortgebunden, d.h., dass 2 Monate Inbetriebnahme aufs Jahr verteilt kein Hindernis darstellen


----------



## ducati (20 Februar 2013)

Miffi schrieb:


> Inbetriebnehmer (bundesweit/weltweit) beim Ingenieurdienstleister



Da pass mal lieber auf, dass es nicht 10 Monate auswärts und 2 Monate zu Hause aufs Jahr verteilt werden.

(kein Spass!)

Gruß


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2013)

Miffi schrieb:


> leider ortgebunden, d.h., dass 2 Monate Inbetriebnahme aufs Jahr verteilt kein Hindernis darstellen



wow.... 8 Wochen... nicht schlecht. Ich glaube die habe ich dieses Jahr schon voll   naja ..... fast


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2013)

Miffi schrieb:


> 2500€ - 3000€ ist es nur das Grundgehalt, oder könnte man noch 200-300 EUR zusätzlich für Auslandseinsätze als Auslöse vereinbaren?



ähhh..... als Auslöse ?  Da gibt es Tabellen die das regeln. Die würde ich mir bestimmt nicht pauschal bezahlen lassen.


----------



## Miffi (20 Februar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Da pass mal lieber auf, dass es nicht 10 Monate auswärts und 2 Monate zu Hause aufs Jahr verteilt werden.
> 
> (kein Spass!)
> 
> Gruß




Wird so etwas nicht Gegenstand des Vertrags?









Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ähhh..... als Auslöse ? Da gibt es Tabellen die das regeln. Die würde ich mir bestimmt nicht pauschal bezahlen lassen.



Wie heißt es gleich? Nicht Auslöse, sondern Entschädigung für weite Einsätze? Oder doch Auslöse? Aber von der Auslöse bezahlt man seine Unterkunft und die Reisekosten oder? Wo bleibt dann die Entschädigung, damit es nicht untem Strich = 0 EUR?!


----------



## IBFS (20 Februar 2013)

http://www.spesen-ratgeber.de/verpflegungsmehraufwand-2013/


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2013)

Miffi schrieb:


> ...... Wo bleibt dann die Entschädigung, damit es nicht untem Strich = 0 EUR?!



Entschädigung für was ?????


----------



## Miffi (20 Februar 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Entschädigung für was ?????



Entschädigung ist ein unglücklich gewählter Begriff, weil mir kein passender eingefallen ist. 

Ich meine halt dafür, dass man Auslandseinsätze machen muss, so wie die Soldaten, die im Ausland mehr Euro für ihren Einsatz erhalten als die, die zu Hause sind.


----------



## MCerv (20 Februar 2013)

Das heisst doch Spesen und die sind für jedes Land und für gewisse Reisedauern festgelegt! Falls Du Verhandlungsspielraum hast versuch mehr als die gesetzlich festgelegten Spesen rauszuholen. Es gibt Länder dafür ist der Spesensatz Ok. Bei anderen Ländern reicht das nicht aus und Du zahlst drauf!

Schau auch mal hier: http://www.outdoor-public.de/reisekosten-info-spesen-tabellen-home.php


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2013)

Miffi schrieb:


> Entschädigung ist ein unglücklich gewählter Begriff, weil mir kein passender eingefallen ist.
> 
> Ich meine halt dafür, dass man Auslandseinsätze machen muss, so wie die Soldaten, die im Ausland mehr Euro für ihren Einsatz erhalten als die, die zu Hause sind.




Das hängt halt von deinem Verhandlungsgeschick ab. Aber diese 200-300€ würden dir dann ja nur 2 Monate zustehen und dann auch nur wenn Du im Ausland bist .... das würde ich bei einem Bewerbungsgespräch irgendwie anders verkaufen. 

Und ich hab noch keinem Vertrag gesehen in dem festgelegt wird wie lange man im Jahr unterwegs sein darf. Dafür weis ich was ich mit einem Bewerber machen würde der genau das verlangt ..... 


  ...... das >>>>>           :sm17:


----------



## UniMog (20 Februar 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Und ich hab noch keinem Vertrag gesehen in dem festgelegt wird wie lange man im Jahr unterwegs sein darf. Dafür weis ich was ich mit einem
> Bewerber machen würde der genau das verlangt ..... ...... das >>>>>           :sm17:



Der war gut das würde ich auch machen..........
Aber 2500 - 3000 Euro fürs Ausland ist ne Lachnummer...... am besten noch als Survival Training -->> Inbetriebnahme im Krisengebiet  



Miffi schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass hier niemand sein wahres Gehalt preisgibt, aber so grob ein real. Richtwert?



Doch ich........ unter 70.000 im Jahr + Firmenwagen hab ich nicht viel Bock
Eigentlich ist das auch nicht viel wenn man mal überlegt das vor ein paar Jahren sich alle bei VW über die Einführung
vom 5000 Euro Job am Fließband aufgeregt haben.




Miffi schrieb:


> keine Berufserfahrung im Automatisierungsbereich, aber dafür 7 Jahre Berufserfahrung als Facharbeiter Gebäudeelektrotechnik + staatl. gepr. Techniker Abschluss + anschließende 5 monatige Weiterbildung zum Siemens S7-Programmierer.




Mit der nicht vorhandenen Erfahrung ist es schon schwer im Inland..... Alleine kann man Dich bestimmt nicht auf einen Einsatz ins Ausland schicken.
Du mußt erstmal einen Job finden und Erfahrung sammeln damit nicht nur ein Programmierer aus Dir wird.... das sind viele sondern ein Problemlöser der erst wieder kommt wenn alles 1000% läuft.


----------



## Toki0604 (20 Februar 2013)

> wenn man mal überlegt das vor ein paar Jahren sich alle bei VW über die Einführung
> vom 5000 Euro Job am Fließband aufgeregt haben.



Hi UniMOG,
das war damals aber das 5000 mal 5000 Angebot und bezog sich auf DM !

Gruß, Toki


----------



## UniMog (20 Februar 2013)

ja stimmt aber heute komme ich mit 5000 Euro auch nicht weiter als damals mit 5000 DM........ hätten besser 1:1 umgerechnet.... heul ich will die DM zurück.


----------



## bike (20 Februar 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> .... heul ich will die DM zurück.



und dann bitte alle, die ich nicht ausgegeben habe auch.

Wegen dem Verdienst, da bekomme ich immer wieder Pickel.

Ich habe studiert um den Beruf zu machen, den ich gern machen möchte.
Damals war das Gehalt nicht im Vordergrund.

Wenn jemand fragt was verdient werden kann, dann verdient er es nicht.


bike


----------



## Toki0604 (21 Februar 2013)

> hätten besser 1:1 umgerechnet.... heul ich will die DM zurück.


Wenn das mit dem Euro (Europa) so weiter geht dann wird vielleicht vielleicht wieder umgerechnet.
1:1 

Gruß, Toki


----------



## Sinix (21 Februar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Da pass mal lieber auf, dass es nicht 10 Monate auswärts und 2 Monate zu Hause aufs Jahr verteilt werden.
> 
> (kein Spass!)
> 
> Gruß



*ACK*



Miffi schrieb:


> 2500€ - 3000€ ist es nur das Grundgehalt, oder könnte man noch 200-300 EUR zusätzlich für Auslandseinsätze als Auslöse vereinbaren?



Da gibt es unterschiedliche Modelle, es gibt auch Arbeitgeber die mehr als die Regelauslöse zahlen (siehe Links oben, eigentlich nur zur Verpflegung), wo du aber dann selbst für deine Unterkunft und Fahrtkosten sorgen musst. Generell machst du damit aber keinen Mehrgewinn. 

Die Thematik musst du anders verpacken. Wenn der potenzielle Arbeitgeber bei deinen Gehaltsvorstellungen (3200,-€) mault, dass die höher sind als die ausgeschriebenen 3000,-€ musst du ihm schmackhaft machen, dass du ja dafür bereit bist Auslandseinsätze zu machen, es aber auch ein Anreiz geben muss gegenüber einen Inlandsjob bei einem anderen potenzielen Arbeitgeber. 

Aushandeln könntest du auch z.B. Erfolgsprämien (Projektbezogen/Unternehmensbezogen/Anzahl Krankentage) oder regelmäßige Fortbildungen, sowie die Handhabung der 
Überstunden die mit Sicherheit zu Hauf anfallen. Ich kenne Kollegen die  haben auch einen Überseezuschlag bekommen wenn es auf andere Kontinente  geht.

Bin mir nicht sicher (bitte selbst mal googlen), aber die Höhe der Reisetätigkeit könnte auch vertraglich festgehalten werden ist aber nicht üblich. Übersteigt sie (siehe Kommentar oben) die bei der Verhandlung angegebenen Werte enorm, wäre dies ein guter Anlass zu Nachverhandlungen. 

Die Anhebung des Gehalts um mehr als 10% nach einer erfolgreichen Probezeit (dann bist du ja nicht mehr Unerfahren) kann vertraglich vereinbart werden.
Kurz vor Ende der Probezeit unbedingt nachfühlen ob der Boss auch willig ist dies umzusetzen, sonst kannste ja auch gleich wieder gehen und in der nächsten Bude anfangen.

Gruß MK


----------



## Tigerente1974 (21 Februar 2013)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Die Anhebung des Gehalts um mehr als 10% nach einer erfolgreichen Probezeit (dann bist du ja nicht mehr Unerfahren) kann vertraglich vereinbart werden.
> Kurz vor Ende der Probezeit unbedingt nachfühlen ob der Boss auch willig ist dies umzusetzen, sonst kannste ja auch gleich wieder gehen und in der nächsten Bude anfangen.



So etwas kann man sehr gut in die Vertragsverhandlungen einbauen. Ich habe das seinerzeit mündlich vereinbart und an geeigneter Stelle wieder angesprochen.
Gerade wenn man am Anfang steht, muss man eben ein paar Zugeständnisse machen.


----------



## UniMog (21 Februar 2013)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Wenn der potenzielle Arbeitgeber bei deinen Gehaltsvorstellungen (3200,-€) mault, dass die höher sind als die ausgeschriebenen 3000,-€ musst du ihm schmackhaft machen, dass du ja dafür bereit bist Auslandseinsätze zu machen, es aber auch ein Anreiz geben muss gegenüber einen Inlandsjob bei einem anderen potenzielen Arbeitgeber.
> 
> Aushandeln könntest du auch z.B. Erfolgsprämien (Projektbezogen/Unternehmensbezogen/Anzahl Krankentage) oder regelmäßige Fortbildungen, sowie die Handhabung der
> Überstunden die mit Sicherheit zu Hauf anfallen. Ich kenne Kollegen die  haben auch einen Überseezuschlag bekommen wenn es auf andere Kontinente  geht.
> ...



Ja das stimmt das kannst du alles machen ........ wennnnnnnnn ...... Du ein TOP-Mann bist.... ohne Erfahrung mit solchen Forderungen stellt dich keiner ein.
Was mir persönlich komplett neu ist -> Die Anzahl der Krankentage ;-) wußte garnicht das ich auch noch eine Prämie bekomme wenn ich trotz Kopfschmerzen vom Bier saufen am WE Montags zur Arbeit gehe....



Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Die Anhebung des Gehalts um mehr als 10% nach einer erfolgreichen Probezeit (dann bist du ja nicht mehr Unerfahren) kann vertraglich vereinbart werden.
> Kurz vor Ende der Probezeit unbedingt nachfühlen ob der Boss auch willig ist dies umzusetzen, sonst kannste ja auch gleich wieder gehen und in der nächsten Bude anfangen.
> 
> Gruß MK



Na ob 3 oder 6 Monate schon als die große Erfahrung gelten  

Gruß


----------



## RobiHerb (21 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Damals war das Gehalt nicht im Vordergrund.
> 
> Wenn jemand fragt was verdient werden kann, dann verdient er es nicht.
> 
> ...



Und wenn er nicht fragt, wird er einfach als dummer Techniker ausgebeutet.

Es hat bei mir auch sehr lange gedauert, bis ich gemerkt habe, dass die Kollegen nicht so gerne verreisen. Vor meinem ersten Einsatz in Südamerika war ich sogar so naiv hingerissen, dass ich öffentlich meinte, da würde ich auch für ohne Gehalt gerne mal arbeiten.

Mich hat man damals mit einem Touristen Tiket für ca. 1500 hingeflogen, der Chef kam dann zur Abnahme Business Class für 8000! Was sonst noch übrig war, war auch für ihn, ich hatte ja meinen Spass gehabt.


----------



## vollmi (21 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Ich habe studiert um den Beruf zu machen, den ich gern machen möchte.
> Damals war das Gehalt nicht im Vordergrund.



Aber du hast das ja auch nicht studiert nur um nachher nur gegen Kosten und Logis zu arbeiten oder?

Es gibt auch nicht viele Firmen die von sich aus soviel bezahlen wie man verdient. Meistens möchten die sowenig bezahlen das man grade nicht geht, bleibt mehr für die Aktionäre übrig.

mfG René


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 Februar 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Dafür weis ich was ich mit einem Bewerber machen würde der genau das verlangt .....
> 
> 
> ...... das >>>>>           :sm17:



Du hast wohl keine Familie, oder?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Februar 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Du hast wohl keine Familie, oder?



Das steht seit gestern in einem anderen Tread  .... aber ich kann 
doch keinen Einstellen der sich vertraglich max .8 Montagewochen/Jahr festlegen lassen will


----------



## Tigerente1974 (21 Februar 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das steht seit gestern in einem anderen Tread  .... aber ich kann
> doch keinen Einstellen der sich vertraglich max .8 Montagewochen/Jahr festlegen lassen will



Familie und Inbetriebnehmer/Programmierer ist eine Kombination, die immer schwierig ist. 8 Wochen dürfte wirklich wenig sein. Aber ca. 20Wochen/Jahr der Arbeitszeit halte ich für machbar.

Klappt jedenfalls bisher mit etwas "Rumpeln" zwischendurch. (Frau: ja , Kinder: 3 + 5)


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 Februar 2013)

Ich hatte bei dem brennenden Smilie nur den Eindruck, dass auch kein Verständnis dafür da ist wenn jemand überhaupt auf die Idee kommt sowas in seinem Vertrag niedergeschrieben haben zu wollen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Februar 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> wow.... 8 Wochen... nicht schlecht. Ich glaube die habe ich dieses Jahr schon voll naja ..... fast



ähm Axel,
du weist das ein Teil deines 8 Wöchigen Auslandeinsatzes in diesem Jahr ( wir befinden uns gerade in KW 8 ),
Urlaub auf einer Südseeinsel mit deiner besseren Hälfte war, das wird üblicher Weise ohne Kundenauftrag gemacht


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ähm Axel,
> du weist das ein Teil deines 8 Wöchigen Auslandeinsatzes in diesem Jahr ( wir befinden uns gerade in KW 8 ),
> Urlaub auf einer Südseeinsel mit deiner besseren Hälfte war, das wird üblicher Weise ohne Kundenauftrag gemacht



JAHAAAAAAAA.... Danke fürs Erwähnen  ... darum steht in meinem Thrad ja auch ein FAST 

@Thomas_V2.1  Grundsätzlich hab ich da Verständis für wenn jemand nicht rausfahren möchte. Machen wir uns nix vor : das ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache unabhängig ob verheiratet (Beziehung) oder nicht. Ich hab da in meiner Montagezeit  schon die dollsten Dinge erlebt...


----------



## Sinix (21 Februar 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Was mir persönlich komplett neu ist -> Die Anzahl der Krankentage ;-) wußte garnicht das ich auch noch eine Prämie bekomme wenn ich trotz Kopfschmerzen vom Bier saufen am WE Montags zur Arbeit gehe....



Es gibt tatsächlich Arbeitgeber die Zuverlässigkeit statt Sauferei :sm24: honorieren und je weniger Fehlzeit durch Krankheit je höher eine Prämie am Jahresende auszahlen. 



Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Klappt jedenfalls bisher mit etwas "Rumpeln" zwischendurch. (Frau: ja , Kinder: 3 + 5)



dann bin ich ja net allein <freu> (Rumpeln+F+K(1+4)) 

Gruß MK


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Februar 2013)

na denn, viel Glück den jungen Eltern. Als Männer solltet Ihr aber aufpassen, dass, wenn die Kleinen flügge werden, die Frau auch ein ausgefülltes Leben behält. Sonst rappelt es in der Kiste, wie grad bei mir der Fall. Also ggf. dann mit Reisen aufhören, oder Berufstätigkeit der Frau kann da helfen oder intensive Hoobies. Was auch immer, wenn die Wechseljahre kommen, kann es durchaus sein, dass es auch einen Wechsel in Beziehungen gibt.

PS: Frau, Einzeltochter, derzeit Einzelenkel mit 5, Schwiegersohn in spe, Hochzeit im Juni und adoptionsabsicht


----------



## Verpolt (21 Februar 2013)

> Als Männer solltet Ihr aber aufpassen, dass, wenn die Kleinen flügge werden, die Frau auch ein ausgefülltes Leben behält.



Und was ist mit der Gleichberechtigung?     :sb3:

Wieso soll die Frau nicht auch mal aufpassen, daß Mann ein ausgefülltes Leben behält?   :sm24:

wilde Ehe
No Kids


----------



## Miffi (21 Februar 2013)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> *ACK*
> Da gibt es unterschiedliche Modelle ... Aushandeln könntest du auch z.B. Erfolgsprämien (Projektbezogen/Unternehmensbezogen/Anzahl Krankentage) oder regelmäßige Fortbildungen, sowie die Handhabung der Überstunden die mit Sicherheit zu Hauf anfallen. Ich kenne Kollegen die  haben auch einen Überseezuschlag bekommen wenn es auf andere Kontinente  geht.
> 
> Bin mir nicht sicher (bitte selbst mal googlen), aber die Höhe der Reisetätigkeit könnte auch vertraglich festgehalten werden ist aber nicht üblich. Übersteigt sie (siehe Kommentar oben) die bei der Verhandlung angegebenen Werte enorm, wäre dies ein guter Anlass zu Nachverhandlungen.
> ...



Danke, wenn man nie Reistetätigkeiten hat wie ich, kennt man die ganzen Möglichkeiten gar nicht.

--------



UniMog schrieb:


> Du mußt erstmal einen Job finden und Erfahrung sammeln damit nicht nur ein Programmierer aus Dir wird.... das sind viele sondern ein Problemlöser der erst wieder kommt wenn alles 1000% läuft.



Irgendwer meinte, dass man darauf achten soll, nicht als Inbetriebnehmer zu enden. Man würde es weitestgehend vermeiden können, wenn man sehr gut programmieren kann und weitere Softskills hätte wie E-Konstruktion, weitere Hochsprachen wie C/C++ , VB ... Die schwierigste Arbeit wäre die Erstellung eines tüchtigen Programms, was viel mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, bevor es zur Inbetriebnahme kommt. Ob ein Programm sauber programmiert ist, würde man daran erkennen, dass die Kollegen später bei der Inbetriebnahme keine großen Änderungen vornehmen müssen. 

Aber wenn ich den Zusammenhang analysiere, wäre es nicht klug, anstatt seiner Kollegen den Programmersteller zur Inbetriebnahme gleich zu schicken?  Oder behält man sich den zu Hause, damit er das nächste Projekt programmiert?  



------



Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Familie und Inbetriebnehmer/Programmierer ist eine Kombination, die immer schwierig ist. 8 Wochen dürfte wirklich wenig sein. Aber ca. 20Wochen/Jahr der Arbeitszeit halte ich für machbar. Klappt jedenfalls bisher mit etwas "Rumpeln" zwischendurch. (Frau: ja , Kinder: 3 + 5)



Fast 50% Reisetätigkeit, das erscheint mir fast unmöglich. Wie lange ist es in der Regel, wo du am Stück keine Möglichkeit hast, heimzureisen? 

-----




Perfektionist schrieb:


> na denn, viel Glück den jungen Eltern. Als Männer solltet Ihr aber aufpassen, dass, wenn die Kleinen flügge werden, die Frau auch ein ausgefülltes Leben behält. Sonst rappelt es in der Kiste, wie grad bei mir der Fall. ...PS: Frau, Einzeltochter, derzeit Einzelenkel mit 5, Schwiegersohn in spe, Hochzeit im Juni und adoptionsabsicht



Kann mir das auch nicht länger als 5 Jahre vorstellen


----------



## ducati (21 Februar 2013)

Miffi schrieb:


> Ob ein Programm sauber programmiert ist, würde man daran erkennen, dass die Kollegen später bei der Inbetriebnahme keine großen Änderungen vornehmen müssen.



Naja, es ist immer alles relativ... Wenn die Anlage anders aussieht, als der Programmierer glaubte, nützt auch das saubere programmieren nix... Meine Erfahrungen sind zumindest, dass man erst bei der Inbetriebnahme wirklich erfährt, was das Programm im Detail machen soll... Hängt alles aber auch mit der Art der Anlagen/Branche zusammen... 

Gruß.

PS: bei ner Leiharbeitsfirma weisst Du im Vorfeld eh nicht, was Dich erwartet. Du weisst ja nicht, bei welcher Firma Du dann tatsächlich landest. Im Zweifelsfall wirst Du da wirklcih nur der Inbetriebnehmer und kommst alle 6 Monate mal für 3 Wochen nach Hause...


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Februar 2013)

Miffi schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich den Zusammenhang analysiere, wäre es nicht klug, anstatt seiner Kollegen den Programmersteller zur Inbetriebnahme gleich zu schicken?  Oder behält man sich den zu Hause, damit er das nächste Projekt programmiert?


dort, wo ich so rumkomme, habe ich beide Modelle gesehen. Hängt auch stark am Produkt, das inbetriebzunehmen ist, an der Mannschaftsstärke, an der Homogenität der Mannschaft (Alter/Bildung/Können/Flexibilität), welches Modell das bessere bzw. gangbare ist. Ich persönlich als Einzelkämpfer bin ca. 12 Wochen im Jahr unterwegs auf IBN um meine eigenen Sachen in Betrieb zu nehmen. Das ist wenig, da ich allermeist bereits im Werk inbetriebnehmen kann, würde ich diese Vorab-IBN nicht haben, müsste ich sicherlich 24 Wochen auf IBN.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (21 Februar 2013)

Im Serienmaschinenbau kann ich mir vorstellen, dass der Programmierer normalerweise im Büro bleibt.

Trotzdem sollte der Programmierer auch mal Inbetriebnehmer sein, um einen Einblick zu erhalten bzw. die Probleme / Fehler zu sehen.

Für mich gehören solche Dinge in ein Vorstellungsgespräch und nicht in einen Vertrag. *Beide* Seiten haben darin die Gelegenheit möglichst viel über den anderen zu erfahren und Erwartungshaltungen zu formulieren. Mag sein, dass es auf dem Papier für einen späteren Rechtsstreit von Interesse sein kann aber letztendlich sitzt man doch da zusammen um in der Zukunft vertrauensvoll zusammenzuarbeiten. Wenn die Erwartungen - egal von welcher Seite - nicht erfüllt werden, dürfte sich das mit der Zusammenarbeit über kurz oder lang sowieso erledigen.

Maschinenbau ist schwer berechenbar, da gibt es auch mal Zeiten in denen alle Kniegas geben müssen. Als Chef würde ich mir da keinen ans Bein binden wollen, der in seinem Vertrag so etwas wie max. 8 Wochen Reisetätigkeit stehen hat.


----------



## Sinix (21 Februar 2013)

Miffi schrieb:


> Irgendwer meinte, dass man darauf achten soll, nicht als Inbetriebnehmer zu enden. Man würde es weitestgehend vermeiden können, wenn man sehr gut programmieren kann und weitere Softskills hätte wie E-Konstruktion, weitere Hochsprachen wie C/C++ , VB ... Die schwierigste Arbeit wäre die Erstellung eines tüchtigen Programms, was viel mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, bevor es zur Inbetriebnahme kommt. Ob ein Programm sauber programmiert ist, würde man daran erkennen, dass die Kollegen später bei der Inbetriebnahme keine großen Änderungen vornehmen müssen.
> 
> Aber wenn ich den Zusammenhang analysiere, wäre es nicht klug, anstatt seiner Kollegen den Programmersteller zur Inbetriebnahme gleich zu schicken?  Oder behält man sich den zu Hause, damit er das nächste Projekt programmiert?



Auch mit Hochsprachenkenntnis musst du zum Kunde ggf. ins Ausland und den Datenverkehr zum Laufen kriegen, das kann auch mal länger dauern, sehr nervig sein und ist schwer im Büro zu testen.

Im günstigsten Fall programmierst du einen Prototyp einer Serienmaschine. Kannst sie im eigenen Werk in Betrieb nehmen und fährst beim ersten mal mit raus. Die Serienmaschinen werden dann nur noch angepasst und den Rest erledigt die Abteilung Inbetiebnahme und Service...
*ROFL*was ein Wunschdenken...

Gruß MK


----------

